
Professor William Happer willing to deny effects of pollution for a price - johnhenry
http://energydesk.greenpeace.org/2015/12/08/exposed-academics-for-hire/
======
johnhenry
The emails are pretty interesting
[https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/2642410-Email-
Chain-...](https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/2642410-Email-Chain-Happer-
O-Keefe-and-Donors-Trust.html)

